# Carbon Seatpost



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

I used the search feature, but didnt find anything using seatpost, and carbon seatpost.

I was wondering what folks opinions are on using a carbon seatpost on a mountain bike?

Also are the Easton products quality or not?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

I've been using a ritchey carbon pro for a few years now, just cut a few inches off the end to make it fit my new frame. 

I cant remember what the aluminium one felt like to ride so cant comment on comfort improvement, but carbon generally absorbs a lot more vibration than aluminium, looks good too :thumbsup:

If you're worried about it breaking- Don't be. Unless your having huge crashes that end up with the bike flipping down a large hill, i'm sure a carbon seatpost will be fine- it's stronger than it looks (which is why i've just gone from a 140mm alloy full sus to a 140mm carbon hardtail)

Happy riding!


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

Agree 100%. Strength is great but sometimes not the lightest vs AL. On a HT with a small rear tire (that doesn't absorb as much) a carbon post might help out with dampening too. I rode both carbon and AL on my Epic but couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## santacruzflyer (Feb 7, 2010)

Been using a Race Face SL carbon on my aluminum rigid SS. Feels great and never give a second thought about breaking.


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

I've used USE seat post in the past. Excellent. I would be more than happy to have anther carbon post if i could find 26.6 with out using a shim


----------



## Mobiker7 (Oct 2, 2011)

My LBS guy talked me out of it by saying that they often get scratched up, with ugly white scratches, where it adjusts in the frame.


----------



## willymcd (May 16, 2007)

Mobiker7 said:


> My LBS guy talked me out of it by saying that they often get scratched up, with ugly white scratches, where it adjusts in the frame.


I have to say this is probably the most tarded argument against using carbon posts I have herd, haha. I don't think you should use your bike, it might get mud and dirt on it or be scratched and look ugly. Really though the scratches are only an issue if you are constantly adjust your post, and some carbon posts don't really scratch, it depends on the finish the manufacturer puts on it and your frame. I have seen plenty of aluminum posts get pretty scratched up too.


----------



## Sol1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I've been using EC90 post for roughly two years in a 26 HT.

It has improved slightly the small bump/vibration absorption but - honestly - don't expect it to change HT into FS.

As for the durability, there is absolutely nothing to complain about.

I've been tightening the seatclamp really strong for some time to prevent the post from lowering during the ride (something quite not advisable) and nothing happened. I've been riding it rough terrain many times, and nothing happened. I've crashed several times, including serious falls at high speed. My collarbone broke, my saddle broke - but the post remains intact to date.

I know, I should've replaced it but with the new bike coming soon and the post working well so far I see no point.

BTW, I'm 188 cm tall and weight 85 kg without backpack.


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

I've had a syncros carbon post for about 5 years and love it not to mention the looks. Best looking seatpost I have ever found. Also, have a ec 90 carbon post on my titus. Super light and also looks really nice. The only posts I have ever cracked were aluminum. A ringle and a kooka.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Donr care about the scratches, etc, as my aluminum one is all jacked up now. Im basically doing it for weight savings more than anything. My dilemma now is my current seat tube is 368mm long, and I am looking to replace it with a 300mm long tube. My concern is that I am a tall person, and my seats are a little high. I have another seatpost that is 317.5mm long, and with the seat at a comfortable height, the stem only has 4 inches in the tube. So do you think a 300mm seat post is long enough to replace the current aluminum post at 68mm longer?


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

This search might help you: carbon seatpost site:forums.mtbr.com - Google Search


----------



## coldryder (Aug 24, 2011)

nov0798 said:


> Donr care about the scratches, etc, as my aluminum one is all jacked up now. Im basically doing it for weight savings more than anything. My dilemma now is my current seat tube is 368mm long, and I am looking to replace it with a 300mm long tube. My concern is that I am a tall person, and my seats are a little high. I have another seatpost that is 317.5mm long, and with the seat at a comfortable height, the stem only has 4 inches in the tube. So do you think a 300mm seat post is long enough to replace the current aluminum post at 68mm longer?


Why don't you just by a 350mm carbon post then?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Bad economy buying a carbon seat post that is too short for the application. The minimum insertion line on the seatpost has nothing to do with the frame survivability, that's for the seatpost. The bottom of the seatpost has to extend below the top tube/seat tube junction to make sure you protect the frame from damage.

There's plenty of 400mm long carbon seatposts. And a 30.9mm carbon seat post only weighs about 6gm or 7gm per inch, so having a safe length is not a big weight penalty.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Great thanks!


----------



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm looking for something as light or lighter than a KCNC Pro Ti seatpost. It's strong and super light but the clamp is poor. I need 30.9 x 400mm. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

TunicaTrails said:


> I'm looking for something as light or lighter than a KCNC Pro Ti seatpost. It's strong and super light but the clamp is poor. I need 30.9 x 400mm. Any suggestions? Thanks.


Offset or not?


----------



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

With my current bike setup, zero setback would be best, thanks. I know the really light carbon posts are expensive but I guess that's what I'm looking at to rival the KCNC post's weight. Unfortunately it just won't hold on to the saddle tightly enough.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

TunicaTrails said:


> With my current bike setup, zero setback would be best, thanks. I know the really light carbon posts are expensive but I guess that's what I'm looking at to rival the KCNC post's weight. Unfortunately it just won't hold on to the saddle tightly enough.


Expensive options : 
ax-lightness: EUROPA
Mcfk seatpost straight

Less expensive : 
Luckynino - Bikes & Parts: Woodman Carbo EL Seatposts (Woodman also makes other light models)
Extralite UL2 XS Seatpost [EXT UL2 XS Post] : Fairwheel Bikes, Cycling Boutique
New Ultimate Aluminum Seatpost [NU Al Post] : Fairwheel Bikes, Cycling Boutique
One carbon seatpost I've liked very much, even though it's a bit heavier than your KCNC : Easton EC90 zero offset : EC90 Zero Posts - Triathlon | Easton Cycling


----------



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks much for those references. I'm going to try abrading the rails and clamps a little bit before trying something new. The Easton may be the best bet since it appears to have the strongest clamp design.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Does anyone use/recommend something other than Easton?


----------



## XMAN (Sep 17, 2005)

Hello,

How about Schmolke-carbon?

Best.
X.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Not at $517.00!


----------



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

nov0798 said:


> Does anyone use/recommend something other than Easton?


Every post I've seen so far besides the Easton has a similar clamp design to the KCNC--fine for road but when you're bouncing up and down constantly it tends to allow the saddle to slide forward.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

It isn't carbon, but the Thomson Masterpiece
is hard to beat. Plus it is very light.

Best, John


----------



## willymcd (May 16, 2007)

TunicaTrails said:


> Every post I've seen so far besides the Easton has a similar clamp design to the KCNC--fine for road but when you're bouncing up and down constantly it tends to allow the saddle to slide forward.


There are plenty of different designs and if you would take the time to look through some stores websites, like universalcycles you would see for yourself. I like the bontrager xxx seatposts, and despite what some reviews say, they are not very difficult to adjust, you can also find them pretty cheap. Ritchey has a few different style posts as well and they are very nice. people really like syntace posts, even though they are not the lightest, they have a traditional rail clamp.


----------



## a2gtinut (May 23, 2007)

how about Q2 or offerings from Token and carboncycles.cc?


----------



## davetrials (Feb 27, 2012)

Do a search for "carbon seatpost" on ebay.co.uk

There are some quite cheap posts from China that weight about the 210gram mark


----------



## a2gtinut (May 23, 2007)

There are many on ebay but dont know which is good.


----------



## hurricanes99 (Jan 16, 2012)

I am looking for info on replacing my seatpost on my 29er HT. I had been looking at the Thudbuster LT. I was wondering if a carbon seat post would help any over small roots & bumps to take the edge off. Maybe I'm just getting old....haha.


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Smud make excellent posts


----------



## biglines (Apr 6, 2009)

Bontrager XXX lite, 177grams for 27.2 x 400. i love mine, good dampening compared to the stock aluminum post that came on my bike.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

i am a fan of the Woodman style posts.

the New Ultimates are light and have held up well for my wife.


----------



## Poetsch (Dec 2, 2011)

Sorry for stealing the thread

I'm looking for a good (not to exp.) carb. seatpost 27,2x400 to take the worst trailbuss for the forthcomming Giant24race i Denmark

The choice stands between
Syncross FL UD Carbon Seatpost (Bike-discount.de - 69€)
Truvativ Noir T30 Seatpost (CRC 102€)
Raceface Next SL Seatpost (Bike-discount.de - 94€)

Any thoughts on which is better ???


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

Schmolke, MCFK and Ax Lightness are the lightest.


----------



## a2gtinut (May 23, 2007)

biglines said:


> Bontrager XXX lite, 177grams for 27.2 x 400. i love mine, good dampening compared to the stock aluminum post that came on my bike.


Where did you find 400? Bontrager site doesnt list it. Maybe i am wrong.


----------



## Major Clanger (Feb 11, 2012)

The Easton CF seatpost has been on my bike nearly 10 years without any issues so clearly longevity isn't a problem. I'd recommend their stuff very highly.

I'm using 3T flat bars currently which are also very impressive and I know they also do seatposts but not sure if they're aimed at road bikes only.


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

Ebay carbon setback seatpost

Ebay carbon setback seatpost ver. 2

I am debating going with one of these anyone care to share which is the better clamp? I am guessing from looking at them ver 2...


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

I have one of those ebay hylix 27.2 X 400 with the clamp seen in subspd's first ebay link.
It was $60 shipped from china. Been using it about a season, clamp loosens once in a while but no complaints. 
I think its an exact copy of the bontrager XXX posts.


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

Hylix Carbon Seatpost-Road/MTB 27.2-400MM-175g-Zero | eBay


----------



## Erhar (May 11, 2012)

Schmolke tlo is the lightest and beleive of great quality.


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

waiting for this beauty:










400mm/31,6mm aprox: 125g


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

mariosimas: How were your dealings with Smud Carbon? I sent him an email a couple of months ago and followed up again with no response.


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

I had no problems dealing with Piotr Smud. He answered all my mails. Here in Portugal some guys already ordered products from him. The only problem is the waiting. 4 weeks and counting


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 28, 2009)

Ive been using New Ultimate aluminum post for the last yr including races. 30.9 x 350mm at 135g. Was concerned about strength but decided to try Holding up great so far.


----------

